# Internet Signal



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

miky348 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in a villa and have dsl internet connection from Etisalat. I am using the router provided by Etisalat (brand: sagemcom). The internet connection/router is on the 1st floor, and the signal is not strong enough to get on the ground floor. Etisalat will charge around 50/month to activate another outlet (ground floor).
> 
> ...


Not sure if the option is present in your router that was supplied buy etisalat, but trying logging into your router and turning up the power for the signal. Many routers have this option built in.

If not, get a better router or repeater/signal booster. Don't give Etisalat anymore money.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i'm not an IT type, but i think you can get a signal booster that plugs into an electrical socket and uses the electrical wiring in your house to boost the signal.

Of course, this may be mumbo jumbo, but i'm sure someone in the UK had a setup like this. i considered looking into it further (but didn't!), as my house back home has 3 foot thick stone walls, so signal was always an issue.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> i'm not an IT type, but i think you can get a signal booster that plugs into an electrical socket and uses the electrical wiring in your house to boost the signal.
> 
> Of course, this may be mumbo jumbo, but i'm sure someone in the UK had a setup like this. i considered looking into it further (but didn't!), as my house back home has 3 foot thick stone walls, so signal was always an issue.


You can get the plug-ins but when I went to EMax, the guy told me they weren't that good and that I needed something stronger but that this piece of equipment has to be synced to the modem so I did what every IT-illiterate person would do, I left the store with nothing haha. Am waiting till I can corner one of my techy friends and coerce them into coming shopping with me and setting it up 


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

miky348 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in a villa and have dsl internet connection from Etisalat. I am using the router provided by Etisalat (brand: sagemcom). The internet connection/router is on the 1st floor, and the signal is not strong enough to get on the ground floor. Etisalat will charge around 50/month to activate another outlet (ground floor).
> 
> ...


Easiest solution is for you to get a couple of PLC (Power Line Communication)plugs and a second router to be used as a repeater (or a PLC Bridge and a PLC Wireless bridge on the other end)

Little hassle to set up properly, and obviously more investment at the start then 50 AED (I'd budget for around 800), but you don't owe etisalat anything once you are done, and it is easily portable to wherever you move to next.


----------

